# S6 rear door panels



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

How on earth do you remove them! I dont want to bust anything so have been very gentle in my probing, and a thousand internet searches have helped none!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

If its the lower moldings they slide.


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll have a look tonight :thumbup:


----------

